# Job seeker visa for germany



## bosco013 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi all myself Bosco from India. I am an IT infrastructure engineer with 5 years of experience. I am planning for a job seeker visa for Germany.I have a couple of query to clear. Please help

1.is there any good consultancy for job seeker visa
2.How is the job market for IT English speaking companies.
3.How much money should be shown for expenditure.
4.Can I apply directly for js visa as I have vfs for Germany nearby.please advise


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

1. You can best help yourself. The consultancies will take much money for little service.
2. There are very few to no English-speaking jobs available. If you want to work in Germany, you need to learn German.
3. Ask the embassy.
4. What does "vfs" mean?


----------



## bosco013 (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. VFS is visa application centre.for the document verification do we need to do anything from our part for the verification process.


----------



## navdeep singh (Sep 22, 2015)

I am also planning for JSV for germany.
I heard a good motivation/cover letter plays an important role.

can some one pls share any template or example of some good letter.

Thanks
Navdeep


----------



## bosco013 (Sep 15, 2015)

Any body knows his opulentuz consultancy are they good in service


----------



## gawa (Jun 10, 2009)

I can't post links yet, don't have enough postings here, but if you google
"bewerbung anschreiben muster"
you'll find some good tips there...

The webpages are in German, but I guess you'll find your way through... good luck!


----------

